# The Dragons of Dorcastle - Jack Campbell



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2014)

I drove about 20 hours this week, and I picked up this book on Audible to listen to on the trip. I was familiar with (and liked) Campbell from his _Lost Fleet_ series, so I was interested into this foray into science fantasy (heavier on the fantasy).

I enjoyed the book a lot. The world and story are interesting, but the characters and their developing relationship are what made the book. Mages v. mechanics.

The Dragons of Dorcastle (The Pillars of Reality): Jack Campbell, MacLeod Andrews: 9781491540565: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 2, 2015)

Never heard of it, but thought it was a parody by the title.
Dragons of Dorkcastle.


----------

